# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Frosty/Milkshake

## iSwanson

For those of us with a ice cream/milkshake fetish this is a gift from the gods. 

1 cup skim milk
4tbsp unsweetened cocoa
2 scoop vanilla protein powder
Ice (to desired thickness)
Sweetener (to desired sweetness)

It should resemble a Wendy's Frosty in taste and texture. 
Macros
Calories - 486
Protein -72
Carbs - 38
Fat - 11

----------


## clarkey02

Delicious!!!

Thanks bro!!

----------


## Bertuzzi

Just made this... Subbed the vanilla protein powder for chocolate.... pretty good. Thanks

----------


## solesrch

Going to try this asap. Thanks

----------


## Renagd1973

This sounds awesome, one question though the sweetener used is of choice or just sugar in general

----------


## Joco71

> For those of us with a ice cream/milkshake fetish this is a gift from the gods. 
> 
> 1 cup skim milk
> 4tbsp unsweetened cocoa
> 2 scoop vanilla protein powder
> Ice (to desired thickness)
> Sweetener (to desired sweetness)
> 
> It should resemble a Wendy's Frosty in taste and texture. 
> ...


This^^^and sprinkle in fresh coffee grounds is killer. I drink all the time - cocoa and the sweetner. If you haven't had it its very good!!

----------

